
Naval on (Killer) Drones and Second Amendment - tosh
https://twitter.com/naval/status/1141017417620938752
======
100100010001
Lmao!!! I love how the government focuses on miniaturized drones. I forgot
that bigger drones HAVE to carry candy and flowers.

